# Me on my 750 Brute and my friend on his 420.



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

My friend and i went riding in a pond close to home today. Had to tow the ole Honda home when it locked up








Look over in the Honda section for the 420


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice water riding, easy way to cool down :bigok:


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Thanks, And you've got that right! Easy to clean off :bigok:


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd be riding in that all day. Creek waters not bad to the brute, compared to the brackish stuff I ride in. Water wheelies, showing the real power of a brute.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

tx_brute_rider said:


> I'd be riding in that all day. Creek waters not bad to the brute, compared to the brackish stuff I ride in. Water wheelies, showing the real power of a brute.


Yeah i like the pond water more now, i'm sick of all this thick gumbo. Ponds are more fun.

I can't ever keep the front end down:haha:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

We stay in creeks around here..


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

That's what I try to do. It's more fun to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

I should be able to find plenty of mud and water here, Tropical storm Lee has dumped tons of water here. Problem is the torn boot......Water should be fine but no mud today. Hum time to mount the GoPro? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

I wish i had a GoPro! I've been wanting one for a while. Carrying my iPhone 4 around the water doesn't set well


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well San, after using it at work and figuring all the buttons out I'll give my opinion.

HD Video - Great for close up action but if you want to capture action at a distance there is no zoom. Remember the GoPro has a semi fish-eye lens which leaves video's at a distance looking even further away. With that I will use it to capture action as I ride or I will sit on the edge of mud holes and capture the other riders as they pass through. But no decent action will be overlooked. Sound quality is good as well. (Still watching video's on decent software so I may edit this statement)

Still photo's - 5 megapixel lens. Photo's are crisp and clear but again no zoom so it's basically good at close up range. However you can zoom the photo's after downloading. But as you know a zoomed photo becomes very grainy the closer you zoom in.

LCD monitor - Again a must have. View your video's, delete or keep and unless you have the monitor you'll have to wait until you download before you notice the shot stinks.

Battery - Make sure you charge it completely or you'll lose power when the good action starts. Unless of course you either have a charger with you, extra batteries or modify the case to accept a charging cable. (Asking for a leak). You can however leave the LCD off and get more life from each charge.

Memory - Get the largest memory card the pocket book allows. HD video eats away at the 8gb card. Me I want to buy a 64gb card but those babies are high priced right now.

And I srill use the iPhone 4 as well!


----------



## clou81 (Sep 5, 2011)

i have a 07 brute 750 i order 28zilla on itp ss 12 all around .. do i need a lift or spacers or ill be fine ?? thx


----------



## lilman (Jul 9, 2011)

That's a nice a$$ vid bro. Just outta curiosity how much air do you run when riding ponds and creeks? I'm always a little afraid of running super low pressure cause I may sink to the bottom. Lol


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

clou81 said:


> i have a 07 brute 750 i order 28zilla on itp ss 12 all around .. do i need a lift or spacers or ill be fine ?? thx


Should be fine


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

lilman said:


> That's a nice a$$ vid bro. Just outta curiosity how much air do you run when riding ponds and creeks? I'm always a little afraid of running super low pressure cause I may sink to the bottom. Lol


Shouldn't really matter the pressure, it's the displacement of the tires not air pressure. Sure with more air pressure yields a slightly larger tire size but I doubt a couple of pounds will make that much difference. Just run enough so the tire doesn't slip on the rim.
30's will float better than 28's simply because of displacement.

Oh and 30's are heavier so you may gain only clearance not buoyancy.


----------



## lilman (Jul 9, 2011)

True. I have 30" skinnys now and haven't tried them. Been raining all day but have no where to go. Wish I had a pond as nice as this guys to go to. Hint


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Thanks lilman, and thanks for that info wcs61. I may not now, i just now thought of all that extra stuff you'd have to buy...... It's just the idea of having a camera i can take pretty much anywhere. The ole iPhone gets a haze on the lens and it's hard to wipe with the otterbox on.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> nice!


Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

